# so im thinking about getting a new buck next year



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

any suggestions on herds?

i can ship a decent way, but i would prefer california, az, texas, nm, oregon ect

i did find a lady in oregon with a to die for buck, but there are only a few does i really like

ill find the pictures of the two does that i like

one issue is i don't think they are ndga reg .. just ags adga


meanwhile here is the buck i love


Green Gate Prince Andrew
3-21-00
Sire: MCH/PGCH Green Gate Cinderella's Prince 'EE'
SS: PGCH Goodwood X-Ray 'EE'
SD: PGCH Green Gate Cinderella D E
Dam: MCH Lone Star Annie Oakley
DS: Baby Giant Harley's Junior
DD: Chisholm Trail Quinn


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

pedigrees on these girls

gold and white doe:
D&D Tiny Toes KB Sneak Peak 4-5-03
Sire: Gay-Mor's Java's Katbird
SS: Krossroad Berry's Java Joe
SD: ARMCH Unicorn Farm Parnell's Panda *D
Dam: Hill Countrys Rio Star
DS: Hill Countrys Finest En Fuego
DD: North Rock Bottom Regis

middle doe: (my favorite)
KD-D KB Miracle 2-16-99
Sire: Gay-Mor Java's Katbird
SS: Krossroad Berry's Java Joe
SD: Unicorn Farm Parnell's Panda*D
Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Kava
DS: Stonewall's Raising Arizona
DD: ARMCHGoodwood Trillium 

last doe:
Gay-Mor's Domino's Mink 
Sire: Woodhaven Farms Domino
Dam: Gay-Mor's Berry's Jurassic


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and the last one.. i really like her too

DD Tiny Toes MP Pansy 2-13-01
Sire: D-D KB Moneybroker
SS: Gay-Mor Java's Katbird
SD: Gay-Mor's RA Kava
Dam: Inavale Popsicle
DS: Piddlin Acres Maverick
DD: Tupence Chantilly VG


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like Sneak Peak the best. Her foreudder looks really smoothly blended but I also like Miracle a lot too, they're probably a "tie" for me. Sneak Peak doesn't look like she has a whole lot of capacity but that could just be the pic. 
Don't care so much for Pansy, looks like she could be a bit longer-bodied and have more angulation to the rear legs. Domino's Mink could have a bit better medial and better-placed teats. 

But it all depends on what you'd like to improve in your herd.  I'd probably pick a buck from Miracle.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I can understand why you LOVE that buck! :greengrin: 

And all those does have some very nice founding lines in them... I am a sucker for those Gay-mor lines. :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is definatly Mink for me. I saw her body pic and she is gorgeous, there really isn't a close second for me!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You may want to check out Chickory Springs in Chewella Washington (I think that is how you spell the city.)

That is where my Joe Dirt, China, and Snow all came from. She doesn't show herself, but she has some decent lines and great udders! 

Just a thought - as she is not as "well known"


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh, another really good breeder (imo) is Algedi Farm, Southern OR. They have some really nice goats. . . . they were the "winning bidder" for Wedding Song's doe kid this year.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't like the algedi people.. they used to live down here and are snobby


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE that buck! :shocked: 
I love the Green Gate Cinderella and Goodwood Xray cross though, lots of milk there.
He is older though, so heres to hoping you get a few good years out of him if you do get him.

Ugh- I just realized you were looking at a kid from him, not him himself. :slapfloor: Duh I like Miracle the best, but would love to see a body shot from domino


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok.



also thinking of buffalo clover farm in tx.. she has pretty goats, but she hasn't replied to my emails


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That buck is so awesome......  
you do have alot of good choices....... with the does you are looking at that are real promising...but that buck wow ...he is older.... but has excellent body condition ..... muscling....and the rest of the goods going on.. :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh, I like Domino's side pic, she looks really nice! More refined than Miracle. 

Oh, that's a shame they are snobby. They seem so nice on the website. . . . .


----------

